# Looking for fulfillment services for tshirt



## padrino213 (Oct 23, 2012)

need a quote for 30 poly red shirts with logo. either inkjet logo for full bleed poly with logo i have design .. email me @ [email protected] thanks you for your time


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

You might be better off reaching out to specific printers by just searching "custom t-shirts" in google as most legitimate websites have quoting software where you don't need to talk to a person and can figure it out online.


----------



## padrino213 (Oct 23, 2012)

sounds good ,thanks!!


----------

